
Search-warrant demands that Google turn over account info, Android info etc. - midnightGhost
https://boingboing.net/2019/12/17/organize-the-worlds-informatio-2.html
======
NotSammyHagar
This seems pretty terrible on multiple levels. Googles seems to resist these
overly broad searches but they don't have too! They have all this on me, and
apple has the rest.

